# Athlons MegaRIG FOREVER! 56K



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 31, 2010)

case gallery is broken and i wanted to make a project log for this as well since im going to be adding to this quite a bit.

Thanks goes to coldstorm for the barbs,without them this project wouldnt look so good

System Specs:

EVGA E758 
Intel Xeon W3520
EVGA GTX 470
GSKILL TRIDENTS 6GB 2000 CL7-9-7-24
EK Supreme LT
EK Full Board Block + Mosfet Block
EK 470GTX Block
Bitspower Barbs
Bitspower POM80 Reservoir
Swiftech MCR220
Primochill Black Tubing 3/8 - 5/8
Antec True Power Quattro 850w
2 x Seagate 750 Barracuda 7200.11


The Blocks




































The Res & Barbs










The Motherboard Before & After


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 31, 2010)

Must. Subscribe.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 31, 2010)

Do you run awesomesauce through that uber clean loop?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 31, 2010)

Pure ManJuice. Extracted from the sweat that drips from Chuck Norris' beard.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 31, 2010)

That's such a sick setup. Big props go to you for creating something really unique.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 31, 2010)

that is nice man


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 31, 2010)

thanx for the comments guys,im trying to figure out where to stick a gpu block in the loop?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 31, 2010)

On the GPU? 

Run the GPU block as the last pass before the radiator? If Ive read up thoroughly enough in my time that might be correct. If not, I apologise and shal leave the H20 advice to the experts.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jul 31, 2010)

what about somes specs here? lol


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow, that looks great!!!.

Subscribed.


ps: i have the same mobo and gpu.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 31, 2010)

subscribed cause Athlons custom tech bench is crazy!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 31, 2010)

updated OP with system specs and my current OC,working on getting 4.5 to stay stable


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 31, 2010)

I want more on that work bench! 

Looking good Athlon. Now, doesn't it look sexy without "clamps"?!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I want more on that work bench!
> 
> Looking good Athlon. Now, doesn't it look sexy without "clamps"?!



yeah i wasnt to sure about running 3/8 barbs with 3/8 tubes and no clamps but your trick works!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 31, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> yeah i wasnt to sure about running 3/8 barbs with 3/8 tubes and no clamps but your trick works!!



Glad to hear it worked out for ya. the Barbs do look extra shiny. 


I think you should add that gpu line.. But, if you do.. is it going to be via one big loop, or will you add a rad in the mix to even out the cooling factor?


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 31, 2010)

make the GPU the very last thing in the loop because its the hottest, the water will eventually get to one temp and stay that way so everything will be within a few degrees from each other but it will be cooler if the hottest device is at the end of the loop closest to going into the rad


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 31, 2010)

best megarig ive seen yet


----------



## HossHuge (Jul 31, 2010)

sweet set up!  You guys are funny...


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice stuff dude! I swear I've seen this thread before!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 31, 2010)

Subscribed

I like where this is going and I love the quality pics!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice setup! i would like to get a westmere CPU one day! i dont think my gene board supports them yet tho


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 3, 2010)

so i got my D5 today and decided it needed a face lift.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice, did you tap those yourself?  What about a top?  I have the EK tops on mine and they are a bit blockly but still sexy.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 3, 2010)

Might have been smart to take it off the bracket before shaving off the barbs, but it looks good! I think it would look even better if you painted the bracket silver to match the barbs!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 3, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Nice, did you tap those yourself?  What about a top?  I have the EK tops on mine and they are a bit blockly but still sexy.



yeah drilled and tapped this morning


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice, you should write up a quick tutorial for people interested in that.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 3, 2010)

Supplies:  7/16 Drill Bit
              1/4 - 18 or 19 Tap
              Hacksaw

Hacksaw your ends off as smooth as you can,I then used a metal file and made them as flat as possible,grab your bit and drill and mate them,put the bit in one of the holes you just made from hacking the end of the D5, Go slow and keep the drill perfectly level. then grab your tap and some 3 n 1 oil,you dont really need oil since the plastic taps pretty easy but i use it to keep the tap clean.set the tap in the hole by hand and turn it a few times and check that it is straight.It is absolutely necessary that the tap is perfect at this point,find an appropriate socket that wil fit over the end of the tap,grab your ratchet and start to turn the tap 1/2 turn forward 1/4 back until your about 3/8 to 1/2 in on the tap. On the intake hole of the d5 tap it the full length of the tap


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 3, 2010)

when i come over im going to put my hands all over that setup.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 3, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> so i got my D5 today and decided it needed a face lift.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100803/0803101423.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100803/0803101424.jpg



see man, I told ya it wouldn't be hard to do.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 9, 2010)

the last block for my rig came in today,added more pics to the OP


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 9, 2010)

mmmmmmm sexy.. I need a towel


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 9, 2010)

thats not terrible...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah matt you need these blocks on your 470's


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 9, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> http://www.inquisitr.com/wp-content/charles_barkley_dui.jpg
> 
> thats not terrible...



if only they would have a chrome style one... if they did.. I'd be all over that... EK has done a wonderful job in the past year.. just wish they make more p55 blocks.. Well, wish everyone would... lol


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 9, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> yeah matt you need these blocks on your 470's




I know I know...

I'll figure it out here sometime


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 9, 2010)

That's a kickass setup Athlonx2!


----------



## v12dock (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmm EK sexy


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 28, 2010)

omg you are a leet legendzors!!! please update this thread you are the best TPUers ever


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

sub'd


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 28, 2010)

im just here for the title and too comment on how WTF extreme this is because of the title. Excellent amounts of extreme keep up the good work.


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 28, 2010)

dude what pump are you running??


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 28, 2010)

Laing d5 aka MCP 655B


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 1, 2010)

Finally recieved my EK cpu block today, now its time to start some OC'n but im not sure where to start i can run 4 easily with barely any volts added,4-2 will take some voltage. What do you guys think is better 4g OC and 2K ram cas7 or 4-2 cpu 2kram cas8

I also rearranged the OP, More pictures and better layout


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 1, 2010)

I say 4ghz at cas 7 would be the way to go man. I really never saw, on 775/1156 a difference once you got above 4ghz... Nothing that can "make a difference"


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd love to see 4.0GHz w/2000MHz ram running at CAS7.  That would be awesome!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 1, 2010)

Working on it now getting pretty close


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 1, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Working on it now getting pretty close
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100901/screen.png



Wow that's awesome.

Very close.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 1, 2010)

Messing around I need 4.7Ghz to take 9th place for highest OC on H20, The problem is I can get 216 to boot but 217 will not even post..I have a problem with this wall any ideas guys?


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 2, 2010)

Maybe turn Tubro off, HT off, and tack on the volts!

Whats voltage are you getting for 4.5?  I got 4.6 once but couldn't screen shot it   Probably needed 1.55V and too much risk for a screen shot.

Has your board posted 215+blk?  Try lowering your multi and getting 215blk stable.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 2, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Maybe turn Tubro off, HT off, and tack on the volts!
> 
> Whats voltage are you getting for 4.5?  I got 4.6 once but couldn't screen shot it   Probably needed 1.55V and too much risk for a screen shot.
> 
> Has your board posted 215+blk?  Try lowering your multi and getting 215blk stable.



215 is stable check the screenshot above 1.41v on cpu 1.2 qpi 1.4vtt something is stonewalling me


----------

